# Never trust a _____ chef.



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

I've always heard the saying "Never trust a skinny chef". With the explanation of lack of experience, taste, knowledge, quantity of food consumed etc . etc. etc.

Now in days, I hear " Never trust a fat chef" Because they will eat anything, have a lack of dicipline etc. etc etc. 


What's your opinion?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Ironically, I've written to magazines to complain about how "drawn" chefs (cartoons, etc.) are portrayed as fat men. Chefs are no longer necessarily fat, nor are we all men anymore. It's an old stereotype. As a matter of fact, I think chefs are in the best position to be fit because we know which foods are most likely to cause obesity (if consumed with wreckless abandon) and which foods can add flavor without a huge calorie cost. Cooking is tough on the body and clocking all those miles in the kitchen expends calories.

An obese chef is probably depending too much on butter and cream in his or her culinary repertoire.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

*snort* too right

hehe, should see the dude i work with. and he has the old world disease of gout. and hes younger than me.

i cant help but say, that the difference between a good chef and a great chef is knowing when to stop.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Does a person`s weight indicate their level of skills?Like heck it does!!VZank,watch out for the politically correct brigade or you`ll be accused of improper thinking.


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think that skinny chefs don't have the experience etc. I am thin 6'2" and 200 lbs, and I do very well for myself.
Another example is Tony Bourdain.
BK


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I think you are more the present "norm." (Not the one from _Cheers_ either!).


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Feed that belly......heehee.......I must confess to a little paunch...it has to do with turning 40 & has absolutely nothing to do with my love of butter cream sugar & belly pork.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi guys,
please enlighten me! Can chefbk be considered "thin" for American standards? If my conversion is correct, he is about 185 cm and 90 kilos, which makes me a bit puzzled  

Pongi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

although I'm quite ripped, I trust most seasoned chefs. If they can hang in this business they must be dedicated. I personally never trust a chef who smokes.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Pour Quoi ?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I agree. Never trust a _______ chef. They are the worst kind!Of course, I feel that way about all ______ people, regardless of what they do for a living! Being ______ must just _______!!!!! Personally I could never be ______, but some folks have called me that before.... How about those ______ cooks, anyway!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL Peachcreek,
Reminds me of the saying;" Im not prejuidiced....I hate everybody"


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That should exclude all Frenchmen 

j/k. You know in Quebec restaurants they have two smoking sections? Smoking and chain smoking? 

On a more serious note, if you smoke, please make an effort to quit.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

when one is sitting in the dining area, placing one's order, how does one determine whether the person preparing the food is a smoker... or fat...or skinny? What's the difference, if the food tastes good?
RF


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Whats wrong with smoking in the kitchen, I do it as often as I can,

Salmon, duck, trout, eel ,chicken, are all great smoked.

Boom Boom.!


----------



## chef nosko (Feb 2, 2002)

I do not have a problem with a skinny or fat chef. 

I think you should not trust a "Slick Chef". Ah, you know the type.
Hair a little too perfect - Uniform never gets dirty - drenched in cologne - one who acts like they are running for Mayor instead of running a kitchen. 

I'll take the Skinny or Fat chef any day of the week over one of these......


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

well said nosko. i myself have always been on the side of never trust a skinny chef, cuz i want to be well trusted! some chefs are sooooooo good that they can't help but enjoy their own. :lol: :chef: :beer:


----------



## cheffoxx (Nov 24, 2003)

I was offended by peachtree's comments. I am as far from fat as you can get, but I still don't appreciate discrimination of any kind. Back to the subject, A fat chef is probably fat because he isn't in the kitchen, but rather an office. I trust a chef IN the kitchen. Try and stay fat working in a restaurant that does 100s of covers a night around 500degree equipment. I challenge anyone. Furthermore, try and maneuver around a small kitchen with other people and a gut. And I also agree that smoking can affect your palette in a bad way.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ladies and gentlemen allow me to introduce Paul Prudhomme and Patrick Clarke to name just two of many!


----------



## chef2be (Dec 4, 2003)

I was seriously offended by ChefFoxx's 'fat comments.' I personally work in a busy restaurant doing 250+ covers a night. And guess what, i'm not the skinniest person! I will admit, i'm not FAT, but I deffinatly do have a gut. So you have been challanged, and been beat. Don't judge a book by it's cover. And as yourself, I don't appreciate descrimination of any kind either.


----------



## cheffoxx (Nov 24, 2003)

Point takin! I apologize to anyone I offended. It wasn't my intention. I wanted to say chefs work hard physically demanding environments.


----------



## mrpwp (May 7, 2003)

Isn't Patrick Clark dead? And Paul Prudomme rides around in fancy looking scooter because he can't stand for more than few minutes at a time. Last time I saw him was about a year ago at the food expo in New Orleans. Nice guy for sure but not much maneuverability for him.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very true, however the point was that health problems notwithstanding, there was a time when they were still in the kitchen large as ever and still cooking circles around everyone else.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Interesting thread . To judge or accept seems to be the question . Trust is an earned attribute . Character is what you are . Be diligent to be true to the highest levels of what these are and you are a true leader and called chef in this business. Knowledge is something that we always strive for but has no end . Judging a person by there body type , race ,religion , or whatever is a journey into the relm of your own ego and a striving to justify that what you think you are or should be . My advice is to relax , accept ,
and maybe find out who you realy are .
Peace my friends , Doug.................


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

Much like the phrase itself. "Never trust a skinny chef" this thread was meant to be a FUN, tounge in cheek, type of discussions. It was never meant to create such chaos.


----------



## kent wang (Dec 22, 2003)

Chef Nosko mentioned cologne and I think one should not trust a chef that smells of cologne. I always wear cologne, but not when I cook because it interferes with my sense of smell, which I feel is essential to timing. Even if the cook does not depend on his sense of smell, a chef that smells of cologne and not of food probably has not been in the kitchen for more than an hour on that day.


----------

